# Need wedding bands help, fast!



## wordsdeeds (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm getting married in two days and our wedding rings are late. I'd like to turn two wood bands as temporary replacements and wonder if anyone has any tips on technique or can refer me to someplace that does.
Thanks, turners.

Ric


----------



## Alexander (Mar 29, 2007)

Check out our fellow IAP member Bruce's site. He does beautiful work and may have something on hand to mail you today. Be sure to tell him you found his site on IAP. You can look at another recent thread called " Carbon Fiber " He does all kinds of stuff including plain, laser engraved, all hardwood, hardwood inlays etc. VERY NICE work and reasonable !!

http://www.boonerings.com/


----------



## wordsdeeds (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks Sean, but I'm not looking to buy. I need some tips on how to turn my own from hardwood.


----------



## JimGo (Mar 29, 2007)

The issue will be the figure in the rings - they'll be relatively brittle because of their size and the lack of anything to help strengthen them.  Have you thought about aluminum or brass instead?


----------



## Alexander (Mar 29, 2007)

Give him a call, due to time constraints I bet he would be more than happy to give you some pointers. Ask for Bruce.

Boone Titanium Rings  Roswell, GA 770-645-6488


----------



## JimGo (Mar 29, 2007)

Took me a while, but I finally found the thread with the info I remembered:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?ARCHIVE=true&TOPIC_ID=9945&SearchTerms=wooden,ring


----------



## Alexander (Mar 29, 2007)

Hey thanks Jim, now that I see a tutorial, I may have to give it a go !!


----------



## btboone (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi Guys.  Yup, I can make some rings within an hour and get them out today if necessary.  I'd need to know soon though since our mail run is around 4:00.

If you want to make wood rings, it's best to use 3 layers and alternate the grain direction for strength.  Cut the outside first, then the inside and then part it off.  Turn the ring around and either turn or sand the sharp corner off.  Coat with CA or whatever you are used to.  Be aware that washing hands will destroy waxes or other less robust finishes.


----------



## wordsdeeds (Mar 29, 2007)

See there, I knew this community would come through.

Thanks very much for the offer, Bruce, and the inside dope. I've got it, and am giving it a go tomorrow morning.

Thanks again.

Ric the Pre-Wed


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Mar 30, 2007)

Don't forget to post up photos and by the way.. Congrats!! []


----------



## JimGo (Mar 30, 2007)

Yup...pix are a must!  And congratulations and best wishes for a long and happy marriage!


----------



## wordsdeeds (Mar 30, 2007)

Just wanted to thank you all again for the advice and, of course, your kind good wishes. Tomorrow I marry the woman I've always been looking for, and I found her at 55! How about them apples?

Mission accomplished! I'm pretty pleased with the results, especially first time out. Made them of red-dyed buckeye burl with an offset stripe of artificial ivory. Given the trickiness of the burl, I was surprised I didn't blow it out in the first five minutes.

Since I can't find the shank to my drill chuck for the tailstock, I decided to hollow the blank with a small spindle gouge, only thing that would really fit.

About halfway through, after two big catches toward the outside I decided to try something that still strikes me as weird (would like to know if this is just a technique I haven't heard of): I picked up my small parting tool, tried a light cut straight in near the inside edge, and it worked like a dream! I used it to finish hollowing, shaped the outside toward the headstock with a skew, finished with thin CA, gamut of Micromesh, Myland's High-Build and three coats of Renaissance Wax. (I know, I know, handwashing would play hell with this, but we don't plan on washing our hands with these on.) Then I parted off, sanded the inside with a little drum, touched up the finish and done.

Will post photos soon as I can after the wedding.

Thanks again, folks, you're the best!

Ric


----------



## ilikewood (Mar 30, 2007)

Congrats Ric!!  

BTW- you might want to start on things like this just a tad sooner next time![][]


----------



## btboone (Mar 30, 2007)

&gt;I picked up my small parting tool, tried a light cut straight in near the inside edge, and it worked like a dream! 

That's exactly how I do it on the second side of my titanium rings. []


----------



## BigRob777 (Mar 31, 2007)

I've wanted to try this also.  I can't wait to see your pics.
Rob


----------

